# Orange County CA: looking for gaming group



## cotton

Hey, I just moved out to the Orange County area and I'm wondering if there are any groups around looking for a player/DM.  I prefer D&D 3.5 but I'm also willing to try just about anything, including homebrew rules.  I have a pretty forgiving schedule at the moment.

Thanks!

-cotton


----------



## darkpoet

*drop me a line*

drop me a line.. i am looking for players.

hhulbert at vdn.com


----------



## alterego

*Friday game*

Cotton, I have a friday game you might be interested in. Email me for more info.

tsromanow@yahoo.com


----------



## Robbs

Where are you based out of?  I'm a recent transplant to SoCal and would like to get back to regular gaming.


----------



## JhoedL amda

I would greatly enjoy refurbishing my ranks of players, or being assimilated by a group. Its been a while since mine split.


----------

